# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] LCD οθωνες

## PATENTAS10

Σχετικά με το προηγούμενο μου ποστ οι οθόνες πωλούνται και ξεχωριστά.
Ανοιξα καινούργιο θέμα γιατί δεν μπορώ να διορθώσω το προηγούμενο.

----------

